# Strange Package Explodes



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I do some shoddy woodwork for a hobby and I've been recently experimenting with making some smoking accessories. I wanted to figure out how to add a pipe rest on some of my doodads, but not being a pipe smoker myself, I reached out in the Pipe section and posted a "WTB Junk Pipes" ad. I was hoping to buy a couple of broken, burned-out, or otherwise unusable pipes. Condition didn't matter to me, I just need something to measure and check the fit and function of my accessories.

I offered to pay for whatever junk pipes someone wanted to get out of their way plus shipping. But, as occasionally happens on this site, someone popped up and said "send me your address, don't send any money." There are some Strange fellows running around here just absolutely ruining any WTB ad.

I came home last night and opened up the mailbox to find a box from some guy in Texas in there. Despite the postal service's best efforts to mangle the package, the contents seemed unhurt. Out comes one pipe, two pipes, three pipes, four pipes... BLAM! I was hit with a cigar bomb in the bottom of the box! Can't a guy just post an ad and buy something anymore without worrying about losing a finger?!?
@OneStrangeOne , I really appreciate both the pipes and the gaggle of bodyguards that came with them. Just watch your back, Texan. The Junk|Works shop is retooling during this Coronavirus shutdown and the wooden cannon seems to want to aim Westward.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Talk about a pipe bomb... Nice!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Would you expect anything less around here.. lol

Nice hit 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

If it makes you feel better.... Send me the cigars and pretend you only got the broken pipes... Nice gesture Nathan!!!!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Would you expect anything less around here.. lol


Nah, but I keep holding out hope that one day I'll have a straight-forward transaction. I'm so mad about it that I'm going to set these cigars on fire (one at a time, over several days, of course) and hold them in my mouth while I watch them burn just out of spite! :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent hit. Any chance you'll partake in the smoking of one of those pipes? Or are they just for building stuff?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Seriously Cool! 

Well done Nathan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Excellent hit. Any chance you'll partake in the smoking of one of those pipes? Or are they just for building stuff?


Highly unlikely. Although I think pipes are beautiful works of art and they smell great, I've never really been too tempted to try one. A couple of these look (to me) like they're in decent shape, but I will be the first to admit that I know absolutely nothing about pipes. I was specifically looking for junk pipes just to use for measuring and fitting with no intention of actually smoking them.

It's pretty easy to make a cigar rest. With few exceptions, they're roundish and straight... more or less. If you design a rest that can accommodate a multitude of lengths and ring gauges, you're there. Even figurados are generally symmetric and the cigar isn't going to care if the design of the rest makes it sit with the head a little higher or lower than the foot. Plus, I have a pretty wide variety of cigar shapes and sizes that I can use as models when I'm changing the design. It's not "spending the day smoking cigars," it's "R&D." :vs_laugh:

Building a pipe rest, on the other hand, requires a little more thinking because of the vast differences in shapes and sizes. Not only are the bowls all a different size and shape, but the angle, diameter, and shape of the stems appear to vary significantly. Lots of complex curves to consider and a lot of the pipes I've seen appear a bit asymmetric. I think I have a design that will work for most pipe shapes, but I needed a few examples to try out.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice Nathan, i agree, you need to try one of those pipes


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Fusion said:


> Nice Nathan, i agree, you need to try one of those pipes


Eh... you never know what happens in the future. For now, I'll quote the great philosopher @JtAv8tor : "I am at a very happy equilibrium currently."


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Wheels Up said:


> The Junk|Works shop is retooling during this Coronavirus shutdown and the wooden cannon seems to want to aim Westward.


Easy now! Your name was on the payback list, so as far as I'm concerned this just makes us even! Any attempt at retaliation will be viewed as an act of aggression and delt with accordingly! :vs_laugh:
Enjoy brother!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, I could tell you that in order to truly know the secrets of constructing pipe stands is to truly know the secrets of smoking a pipe, but I'd just be trying to enable you lol.

In terms of making pipe stands, would it help to see a few? It seems like they're pretty standardized. Although some pipes fit better in certain stands.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Well, I could tell you that in order to truly know the secrets of constructing pipe stands is to truly know the secrets of smoking a pipe, but I'd just be trying to enable you lol.
> 
> In terms of making pipe stands, would it help to see a few? It seems like they're pretty standardized. Although some pipes fit better in certain stands.
> 
> ...


That is quite helpful. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Steve! J/K. He definitely deserves to be hit. Great Strike!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I can almost promise you that your cigar collection will age if you try a pipe. As enjoyable as a cigar is, I find pipes even more so! 
My cigar collection pretty much gained a year of age since I picked up a pipe 13 months ago. Where I was smoking a cigar almost every day, I might smoke one a month now. 

That being said, no pressure. I smoked cigars for 20 years before considering a pipe. Even though, like you, I always enjoyed the smell of pipe tobacco.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice, Nathan is a top shelf BOTL! @OneStrangeOne, nice work!


----------

